# Swag 2 - software update



## Ruwaid (15/1/20)

Howzit guys
I see on my swag 2 the axon version is at 1.0
I did update my Gen to 1.2 but for some reason my Swag 2 doesn't want to refresh on the Vaporesso app in order to update. Anyone tried updating the swag 2?
Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (15/1/20)

Nevermind. Seems like the update isn't necessary for the swag 2. Not available on the vaporesso website.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (15/1/20)

Even if the updates were the same because the Swag 2 was released after the Gen the latest version would be on the Swag 2 which would automatically be called version 1.0 even if the same update is 1.2 for the Gen.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

